# Who could the Bucks get for Redd?



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

This is unlikely, but lets say that the Bucks decide to trade Redd or just let him go without making a counter offer, who would the Bucks take to replace him? Ray Allen maybe? What do you think?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

If we could get Ray-Ray, that would be awesome. Even at age 29, going on 30, I still think Ray has a few more great years ahead of him. I also think he is way more of a complete player than Michael Redd.

I think we could trade Redd to the Nuggets for Nene (Redd would accept the 3 million dollar player option, and their salaries would match)....I would love that. Nene would be the PF of the future. Then we would go on the FA Market and fill the SG position with maybe Ray, or Joe Johnson, Larry Hughes. We could go after Bobby Simmons and move DMase to the SG position for the time being.

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams
SG: Larry Hughes/ Reece Gaines
SF: Desmond Mason/ Jawad Williams
PF: Nene/ Joe Smith/ Zaza
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric/ Zaza

I would LOVE it!


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams
SG: Larry Hughes/ Reece Gaines
SF: Desmond Mason/ Jawad Williams
PF: Nene/ Joe Smith/ Zaza
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric/ Zaza

That would be amazing, yet i find that its a lot easier said than done. Yes, redd will probobly go easily for nene, but finding and keeping a great SG would be tough. Larry Hughes would be our best bet though.


----------



## jizzzon29 (Jun 4, 2005)

Why even try to get Ray Back? Michael Redd is so much more of a complete player. Michael mite be a ball hog but the Bucks have depended on him for such a long time he is use to it. Redd is a slasher and excellent finisher. Ray barely goes to the basket! He is just a 3 point shooter.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jizzzon29 said:


> Why even try to get Ray Back? Michael Redd is so much more of a complete player. Michael mite be a ball hog but the Bucks have depended on him for such a long time he is use to it. Redd is a slasher and excellent finisher. Ray barely goes to the basket! He is just a 3 point shooter.


Ray loves the city, loves the fans, and is a great player to have on your team. Not to say that those qualities don't apply to Redd, but I think that Ray is more of a complete player than Redd. Mainly it has to do with the defense. Redd is a poor defender, and has been called one-dimensional. That is why alot of people don't think he is worthy of a maximum contract. 

I definitly want Redd to stay, but if he bolts, I will be very happy if Ray Ray comes back.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

You can't deny that Ray Allen has some intangible leadership quality. He lead a very unfavored Seattle team into an incredible season, and I'm sure he could lead another resurgance on the east coast. I like redd, but he is one dimensional. Ray Allen's going to cost alot, but maybe if it was a four year deal, you could resign Bogut, and maybe talk Ray into a retirement deal...


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

What about S&T Michael Redd for Corey Maggette and Chris Wilcox?

The lineup is 

TJ Ford/Mo Williams
DMase/sign someone
Maggs/sign someone
Wilcox/Joe/ZaZa
Bogut/Gadzuric/ Booth

Michael Redd may like the Bucks alot, but theres not reason to saddle yourself with a max contract with a guy who couldn't lead you into the playoffs by himself. I think that's the minimum requirement of a max.


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

that would be amazing, but the clippers wouldnt do it, i dont think.


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking at Michael Redd, it doesn't seem like he is a true Buck as Ray Allen was. Bringing Ray back would attract the fans, and with the #1 pick we have, it would be just like the season where we were one game away from the Finals. There are many different possible ways to go this offseason for the Bucks, but lets hope its the best way.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

NicoletBaller said:


> Looking at Michael Redd, it doesn't seem like he is a true Buck as Ray Allen was. Bringing Ray back would attract the fans, and with the #1 pick we have, it would be just like the season where we were one game away from the Finals. There are many different possible ways to go this offseason for the Bucks, but lets hope its the best way.


what makes a true buck?


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll admit, I was wondering too...


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Ownerofpueblo said:


> I'll admit, I was wondering too...


Maybe its the success you bring the team. Example, Ray Allen took the bucks far into the playoffs, redd hasn't taken them past the first round.

But truly, milwaukee loves ray allen as much as any city loves a player not playing in that city.

could they ever play together?


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

A true Buck is one who takes pride in being a Milwaukee Buck. Ray Allen was always involved in the community, including "Read to Achieve". Ray enjoyed living in Milwaukee. Michael doesn't live here anymore. Every time Ray stepped foot on the Bradley Center hardwood he put forth his best effort. Every night I don't see that in Redd, even though he is a fantastic player.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

I can dig that, although redd is as true a buck as I need him to be.

Is desmond a true buck?


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

I would say Desmond is a true Buck. He's involved in the community, and it loves living here. I agree on what you said about Michael too.


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

True buck or not true buck doesnt make any difference. Whatever the NBA might say, they only take the players by their status and possible contribution, otherwise known as skill. They dont take a player if he does reach to acheive. Teams aroue out there to win, all those other things are just plusses that fall on the side. Though i say all this, i would have to agree with both of you that ray allen was much more of a buck than michael redd. Lets say we got ray allen, what would be the difference though? Would there be any? Better/worse?


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

:whoknows:


DHarris34Phan said:


> Ray loves the city, loves the fans, and is a great player to have on your team. Not to say that those qualities don't apply to Redd, but I think that Ray is more of a complete player than Redd. Mainly it has to do with the defense. Redd is a poor defender, and has been called one-dimensional. That is why alot of people don't think he is worthy of a maximum contract.
> 
> I definitly want Redd to stay, but if he bolts, I will be very happy if Ray Ray comes back.


Redd is not a slasher and he does not finish.  He is a gunner. Get that straight right now. :naughty: He is utterly useless without a good point guard getting him open looks because he does not create on his own or get calls Ray Allen does. Dont be silly!

He never get to the line...and is very inconsistent and does not lead a team the team he is on dont scare you. Ray :worship: shoots on the run, goes to the rack, gets to the line and is almost unstoppable when he is on whether he is double teamed or not.

He has learned to throw out of the double team and galvanize his team to 52 wins when Redd led Bucks to 52 losses! That is the bottom :makeadeal :worship: line! :curse:


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree on what you said about Ray. But, how would you feel if Redd left and we obtained Ray. I would say most of you would take Ray back. If we got Ray back, it would be Michael who? Let me know your opinions.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

NicoletBaller said:


> I agree on what you said about Ray. But, how would you feel if Redd left and we obtained Ray. I would say most of you would take Ray back. If we got Ray back, it would be Michael who? Let me know your opinions.


If we lost Redd and got Ray, I wouldn't be upset. Like I have said, Ray is a better player than Redd, and hasn't shown signs of slowing down.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> :whoknows:
> Redd is not a slasher and he does not finish.  He is a gunner. Get that straight right now. :naughty: He is utterly useless without a good point guard getting him open looks because he does not create on his own or get calls Ray Allen does. Dont be silly!
> 
> He never get to the line...and is very inconsistent and does not lead a team the team he is on dont scare you. Ray :worship: shoots on the run, goes to the rack, gets to the line and is almost unstoppable when he is on whether he is double teamed or not.
> ...


the difference between ray allen and michael redd is not 22 wins.

What if we got both? We have the cap room to sign bogut, the 36 pick, and a free agent (ray ray?). Shift michael redd to sf (better than rashard lewis) and let mason come off the bench. I'd rather sign a big name pf but ray ray playing along side redd-redd is a dream.


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

Redd a 3... no way! And Ray and Redd on the same team... ha!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

NicoletBaller said:


> Redd a 3... no way! And Ray and Redd on the same team... ha!


If quentin richardson can play the three, why not michael redd? It would creat matchup problems for every team in the league... who do you put your shutdown defender on when either player can take over the game?

Redd isn't too small to play the three, but sf is really the same thing as shooting guard, both are swingmen.

If you are a slave to the pg, sg, sf, pf, c lineup, you can never succeed if your team dictates otherwise.

A team needs someone to run the offense, two swingmen, and two bigs.

Redd and Allen would make the best swingman tandem in basketball, better than jj and q.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Here we go: 

The Bucks trade Redd to Portland for the 3rd pick overall. The Bucks select Andrew Bogut with the first pick, and take Chris Paul or Gerald Green with the 3rd pick overall. It's time to rebuild Bucks fans, and keeping Redd and signing him to the max won't cut it.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

WXHOOPS said:


> Here we go:
> 
> The Bucks trade Redd to Portland for the 3rd pick overall. The Bucks select Andrew Bogut with the first pick, and take Chris Paul or Gerald Green with the 3rd pick overall. It's time to rebuild Bucks fans, and keeping Redd and signing him to the max won't cut it.


I like it except every time we get a star player, we trade him. Glenn, ray ray, vin baker... Its time we build a reputation of treating our good players well. Sending Redd to portland is not treating him well.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the idea of trading for the #3 pick. Then sign Hughes.

C - Bogut
PF - Gadzuric??
SF - Desmond Mason
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Chris Paul


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

No. I like trading for the #3 pick also. But try to entice Portland to take high flying Desmond Mason a model citizen and humanitarian who will be well loved in Portland.
They saw him when he was with Sonics.

He is our only trade bait. You cant trade Redd until the 15th at the earliest and it will only be to a team he would go to like Denver.

Like I said it is sign and trades baby...sign and trades. Throw Michael Redd, Joe Smith and Gadzuric to George Karl for Carmelo Anthony who Karl cant stand, Nene who's contract can match up with Gadzuric's and if you have to that #36 pick.

Then send Mason and or the #36 this year and then the #1 in 2006 for this year's #3 and take Marvin Williams after Hawks take Chris Paul.

Then you would have a wonderful young team like Bulls.

Carmelo Anthony
Nene Hilario
Andrew Bogut
TJ Ford
Ray Allen

D Mason (If Portland says no)
M. Williams (If Portland says yes for #3 pick)
A. Daniels (Or Raja Bell or Juan Dixon as unrestricted free agents)
Z. Pachulia
M. Harpring
T. Kukoc

Hey, I dont care too much for Carmelo either...but we gotta get a 3 SF who is not undersized and a star. Nene is a 10 year Karl Malone stud with some patience and work.

This is the only scenario I would see taking Bogut in when you have a legit young PF alongside him and a solid SF and PG. Otherwise dont waste your time with him!

You gotta make this deal happen. If Ray refuses to return then haul *** for Joe Johnson and do not take no for an answer!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

redd, smith, gadz for anthony and nene... you would have to give up the number one pick for the nuggets to even consider that one.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> > Like I said it is sign and trades baby...sign and trades. Throw Michael Redd, Joe Smith and Gadzuric to George Karl for Carmelo Anthony who Karl cant stand, Nene who's contract can match up with Gadzuric's and if you have to that #36 pick.
> 
> 
> Your logic amazes me. Are you personal pals w/ Karl? What gives you the impression that he can't stand Melo? You have been reading too much Karl doesn't like young stud propaganda. I know he coached there, but you sound ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Let Redd walk.


----------

